# Problem On Default Network Card



## theazncross (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello guys. i have a serious problem.
i have 16 computers on my Store.
i have my internet connected this way:
Modem>Router>Switch.
my problem is that sometimes when i turn on any  of my computers the network start blinking orange light AND the greenlight aswell.
by default the static greenlight mean that it has power connected to it. and when it blink its because the card its either sending or receiving data. 
but here comes my problem. when the greenlight is static and its on. my internet does not work.
i have to disconnect the RJ45 and Re-connect it and wait; if the greenlight doesn't turn on the internet works like charm. 
but everytime i turn on a computer sometimes that greenlight appear and it just doesn't let my computer to access the internet. maybe it does but its really slow.
i checked my router and switch. all of them are well configured so i asume its my network card.
by the way the network card i have on my computer its the default one that came in the mobo.
if anyone dealt this problem before please help me out.
any suggestions will be apreciated.

Kevin Yang.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 14, 2011)

Sounds like duplex mismatch.  What model of switch and network cards?


----------



## theazncross (Sep 15, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Sounds like duplex mismatch.  What model of switch and network cards?



have both switch and router brand is TP-Link i cant tell you the exact model of the switch coz im not at the office right now but its a switch with 25 ports 2 gigs for internet.
About my cables all of them used straight connection. So its considered FD i tried once with crossover with no luck at all


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 15, 2011)

Most things now are auto-MDI and don't need crossovers.  Gigabit is that way by default.  What is the ifconfig line used on the computers?


----------



## theazncross (Sep 22, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Most things now are auto-MDI and don't need crossovers.  Gigabit is that way by default.  What is the ifconfig line used on the computers?


sorry for my ignorance but what does ifconfig mean? it is like ipconfig?


----------



## Dies_Irae (Sep 22, 2011)

theazncross said:
			
		

> sorry for my ignorance but what does ifconfig mean? it is like ipconfig?



Yes. ipconfig is in Windows what ifconfig is in FreeBSD (and any Unix/Unix-like OS).

You have not specified what OS you are running on your machines, so since you are posting in a FreeBSD forum we assume that at least one of your machines runs FreeBSD, right?

I'm not an expert, but are you sure you don't have any ip address conflict in your lan?


----------

